# Massey 165 Differential Lock Problem



## Gemini1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Good evening all, 
My daughter and son-in-law have a 1970 Massey 165 they got last summer. Apparently the Differential lock is not working. Could anyone here suggest what the problem might be and what it would take to fix it. I won't get to see the tractor for another week or so. Just looking for information as to what to look for when I do see it.

I would greatly appreciate any advice you can give.

Thank you


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Gemini1! Could be a bent or out of adjustment linkage............. or the pins are sheared off, that lock into the collar.


----------



## Gemini1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum Gemini1! Could be a bent or out of adjustment linkage............. or the pins are sheared off, that lock into the collar.


Thanks for the information Hoodoo Valley. Does anyone have a diagram or know where I might find one for the differential system. 
thanks again.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is yours anything like this?


----------



## Gemini1 (Jul 28, 2011)

pogobill said:


> Is yours anything like this?


Thanks Pogobill for the video. I'll see the tractor in a week or so and check it out. thanks again.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I was wondering if the Diff lock ever worked since they got it? If it has never worked for them, could be interesting to find out why. If it did work and has quit, perhaps they have not been operating it properly, perhaps engaging the Diff lock while a wheel was spinning.


----------



## Gemini1 (Jul 28, 2011)

pogobill said:


> I was wondering if the Diff lock ever worked since they got it? If it has never worked for them, could be interesting to find out why. If it did work and has quit, perhaps they have not been operating it properly, perhaps engaging the Diff lock while a wheel was spinning.


Hello pogobill, thanks for the reply

Now that you mention it, I seem to recall my son-in-law saying something about it not working. 
So maybe it hasn't worked since they got it. This 165 is a 1970. Were there differential lock systems on different years of this model. We have to do the brakes on the tractor, so the axle housing will have to come off anyway. Youtube videos are a great source of information. I will continue to search the forum and google for information and see what comes up. 

Thank again for your reply.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

If there are 'notches' in the diff flange it will likely have 'wet' brakes (inside of the diff housing) other wise they are drum brakes, the wet ones hardly ever wear out....... Diff locks are pretty tough, however, if you 'stomp' it in when one wheel is spinning fast it will bust it.


----------



## Gemini1 (Jul 28, 2011)

deerhide said:


> If there are 'notches' in the diff flange it will likely have 'wet' brakes (inside of the diff housing) other wise they are drum brakes, the wet ones hardly ever wear out....... Diff locks are pretty tough, however, if you 'stomp' it in when one wheel is spinning fast it will bust it.



Thank you deerhide for your information. I'll check it out.


----------



## Oldmandone (Jan 30, 2019)

Sure it's not the long shaft at angled like on my 1973 one and was froze up , kept spraying inside ,liked never to have got freed up.


----------



## Gemini1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Oldmandone said:


> Sure it's not the long shaft at angled like on my 1973 one and was froze up , kept spraying inside ,liked never to have got freed up.



Thank you oldmandone, I will do that and see what happens.


----------



## Oldmandone (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi, is it stuck/froze ? May have to work up/down off and on ,may help to have rear axle on right side off ground to kind of turn easily or rotate.


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Believe most 165's had dry disc brakes and as the aged they were terrible. To repair them you must remove the axle housing from the center housing, remove the two flat head screws, separate the brake plate from the axle housing, Take the glaze off the axle housing and brake plate, and expanders if you reuse the. Check the three return springs, usually recommend replacing them as when the got hot they stretch. Install a new seal, Be sure the hole in the brake plate is clean AND you install the seal with the hole down. On the right side you will be able to inspect the diff lock repair what is needed. Be sure to inform the operator to engage the diff lock before it might be needed NOT after one wheel is stopped and the other spinning full speed, of push the clutch in engage diff lock and reengage the clutch. To see how things are assembled and find the right parts go to www.agcopartsbooks.com enter as a quest and search for the 165.


----------



## Gemini1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Busted Tractor said:


> Believe most 165's had dry disc brakes and as the aged they were terrible. To repair them you must remove the axle housing from the center housing, remove the two flat head screws, separate the brake plate from the axle housing, Take the glaze off the axle housing and brake plate, and expanders if you reuse the. Check the three return springs, usually recommend replacing them as when the got hot they stretch. Install a new seal, Be sure the hole in the brake plate is clean AND you install the seal with the hole down. On the right side you will be able to inspect the diff lock repair what is needed. Be sure to inform the operator to engage the diff lock before it might be needed NOT after one wheel is stopped and the other spinning full speed, of push the clutch in engage diff lock and reengage the clutch. To see how things are assembled and find the right parts go to www.agcopartsbooks.com enter as a quest and search for the 165.



Thanks Busted Tractor, Good information. all the replies have given me something to work with. I'll let you know how it works out when i get to the tractor in a week or two. thanks again.


----------

